# Which area in General Trias



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

I will be coming to Philippines on December 15 to be with my fiancee and her family for Christmas and the new year, whilst there I want to look where we should buy our home, We have decided that General Trias, Cavite looks to fit what we are looking for as it is within reasonably easy reach of Pasig City where my future wife's family live, but could anyone please advise the area of General Trias that would be best for us. 

I do not really want to have to drive, will do if I have to, we want somewhere that is close to schools and shopping. also could you please advise the easiest way to get from General Trias to Pasig using public transport.

Any advice would be very welcome.

Thanks in advance

Roger


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

You can take a bus from Baclaran to Manggahan, General Trias. Roger I like the area around Manggahan since it has a Waltermart, BDO, BPI, Metro, PNB, East-West and PS Banks. Wet/dry market, Jolliebee, McDonalds, King Bee, Greenwich Pizza, KFC and other eateries. Plus dentist and other normal businesses. It also has two hospital that have opened in the last few years. It has 3 SM Malls that are 15-30 minutes drive. You are about a 30 minute drive from Tagaytay. We live in Il Giardino subdivision which is 3-4K from Manggahan toward Gen Trias proper. Let me know when you want to visit and will meet you in Manggahan and give you a tour of the area.

Chuck

https://www.google.com.ph/search?rl...5!3d14.293168682361962!3m2!1i811!2i411!4f13.1


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Would be very grateful for the tour Chuck, I arrive in Manila on Saturday 15 December, will probably head down to General Trias on the Monday and stay there for the night, we are renting a condo in Cainta (Mayfield Park) for one month. 

Thank you very much for all your help, both Rio and I are very grateful.

Roger


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, you can get to Baclaran on a bus easily, but then you need to get across MM to Pasig. That won't be easy. Another option would be get a ride to Alabang along the Daang Hari in a UV transport..don't think there are buses on that route. From Alabang I think you can get to Pasig by bus, but you may have to change.

Really a lot easier, convenient and comfortable to drive here, especially on longer journeys..after a while you will get used to the poor roads and the low standard of driving here. Then a good route is Daang Hari to Alabang, then SLEX/C5 to Pasig.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

redeye51 said:


> I will be coming to Philippines on December 15 to be with my fiancee and her family for Christmas and the new year, whilst there I want to look where we should buy our home, We have decided that General Trias, Cavite looks to fit what we are looking for as it is within reasonably easy reach of Pasig City where my future wife's family live, but could anyone please advise the area of General Trias that would be best for us.
> 
> I do not really want to have to drive, will do if I have to, we want somewhere that is close to schools and shopping. also could you please advise the easiest way to get from General Trias to Pasig using public transport.
> 
> ...


Firstly welcome to the forum, lots of info here if one cares to take the time and look. Not sure if you have been to PH before or the area you are looking to buy a house, only traveled through there over the years. Only an observation but if you have not lived or spent time in that area then renting first is a good option to see if you like, no major financial commitments and a chance to look around before you put down roots.
Driving or commuting can be achieved easily in the back blocks or in the cities, local knowledge etc. and you will prosper.

Good luck with your fiancé and new family, hope all goes well, enjoy Roger.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

December will be my 4th visit to PH, have spent most of my time around Pasig and went to Cebu and Bohol on my first visit, my fiancée has been to Australia 5 times, returned to PH nearly 3 weeks ago after a 3 month stay with me, miss her so much, she has a wonderful family  , very happy I found this forum have had some very helpful advise.

Many thanks to everyone.

Roger


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Datchworth said:


> Yes, you can get to Baclaran on a bus easily, but then you need to get across MM to Pasig. That won't be easy. Another option would be get a ride to Alabang along the Daang Hari in a UV transport..don't think there are buses on that route. From Alabang I think you can get to Pasig by bus, but you may have to change.
> 
> "Really a lot easier, convenient and comfortable to drive here, especially on longer journeys..after a while you will get used to the poor roads and the low standard of driving here." Then a good route is Daang Hari to Alabang, then SLEX/C5 to Pasig.


Not really comfortable driving through Manila, have never driven on the wrong side of the road before. Maybe when I come to live in PH early next year I will try driving outside of Manila first.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

redeye51 said:


> December will be my 4th visit to PH, have spent most of my time around Pasig and went to Cebu and Bohol on my first visit, my fiancée has been to Australia 5 times, returned to PH nearly 3 weeks ago after a 3 month stay with me, miss her so much, she has a wonderful family  , very happy I found this forum have had some very helpful advise.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone.
> 
> Roger


Sweet redeye, you know the area and will explore further as we all do, lots of walking, PNR, LRT, MRT, buses, taxi's, jeepney's and tricycles or your own wheels. Enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

redeye51 said:


> Would be very grateful for the tour Chuck, I arrive in Manila on Saturday 15 December, will probably head down to General Trias on the Monday and stay there for the night, we are renting a condo in Cainta (Mayfield Park) for one month.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your help, both Rio and I are very grateful.
> 
> Roger


15th is a Friday the 18th will be the Monday. If you need to get money from the ATMs here get it by the 23rd and 30th due to holiday weekends. ATMs could be out of money.

Chuck


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

redeye51 said:


> Not really comfortable driving through Manila, have never driven on the wrong side of the road before. Maybe when I come to live in PH early next year I will try driving outside of Manila first.


My experience is that once you know your route in Manila then the main problem is the congestion, which tends to discipline the traffic. The crazy drivers, speeding buses are mainly to be experienced on the faster roads in Cavite and Laguna.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The main problem is the motor bikes that cut in an out of the traffic lanes. If you try to leave a safety buffer space they will pull right in front of you. If you are waiting in a line of traffic they will pass you on both sides to get ahead of the line or if there is enough space between you and the car in front they will use it to keep moving forward. Trikes, jeepneys and buses will stop at anytime and place to let passengers on and off. A lot of vehicles have no tail lights. Seems to me that most Filipinos need to come to a complete stop to make a turn, plus if there is a usable lane to the right when making a turn most will stay in the traffic lane to make the turn. They also seem to not get up to the speed of traffic flow when turning onto a road. These are just some of my observations of traffic here. Driving gets my blood flowing and my mouth cussing on a daily basis.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> The main problem is the motor bikes that cut in an out of the traffic lanes. If you try to leave a safety buffer space they will pull right in front of you. If you are waiting in a line of traffic they will pass you on both sides to get ahead of the line or if there is enough space between you and the car in front they will use it to keep moving forward. Trikes, jeepneys and buses will stop at anytime and place to let passengers on and off. A lot of vehicles have no tail lights. Seems to me that most Filipinos need to come to a complete stop to make a turn, plus if there is a usable lane to the right when making a turn most will stay in the traffic lane to make the turn. They also seem to not get up to the speed of traffic flow when turning onto a road. These are just some of my observations of traffic here. Driving gets my blood flowing and my mouth cussing on a daily basis.
> 
> Chuck


Well said Chuck and I do agree with what you say, I and others could add plenty more. Even though my better half was one of those bike riders in and around Manila for years he was one of the passive conservative riders that sat with the traffic and not scoot around to get in front, as a pillion passenger I always felt safe with his skills, temperament (learnt from that) and safe driving practices unlike many of the counterparts. Funny though he will not drive a car in Manila, that's always down to me and yes while a little nerve wracking at times and certainly eye opening, I simply breath and go with the flow, assertive when needed and decisive but never reckless. Once we are out of Manila I am always the passenger, go figure. 

"It's more fun in the Philippines"

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Whether you're driving a car, motorbike or using buses,jeepneys or UVs, travelling on longer road journeys here demands a great deal of Patience..with a capital "P".

Some Expats do do it without, but just getting groceries really needs a car. Then there's those periods of high temperatures and of heavy rain.

On the bikes, a mitigating factor is that the bikers are nearly always pretty skillful at weaving, I've never been hit...but have been "side mirrored" and nudged in traffic lines by plenty of cars and small delivery vehicles.

Think the worst vehicles to get used to here are the buses.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

I could never ride a motorbike here or anywhere in the world for that matter, years ago I had a bad smash that left me unconscious for a week a fractured skull and no memory of what happened for 2 weeks prior, really scared of getting on a motorbike now, don't mind the trikes though.

Think I can get use to driving on the right hand side of the road but would rather get use to it outside of Manila.

Will just have to get more patience when driving, If I drive in PH.

Thanks everyone for all your comments and advice.

Regards
Roger


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Easier to start in MM. Big, wide roads with median divisions, so the right hand driving issue is less eg Roxas Blvd., EDSA. You want to keep off the others at first eg Taft Ave.


----------

